# Metformon and diarrhoea



## KatieM (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi all I have just joined this forum and I am interest to see if what I have seen on other forums are correct about metformon causing diarrhoea 
I have suffered from constipation for years had all the test cameras etc first it IBS then Diverticuls ( sorry about spelling ) no all ok i have  been taking metformon for a long time (type2) and just recently out the blue I had really bad diarrhoea all day every day for nearly 4 weeks DR said it was gastroenteritis did not give me anything ( allergic to so many antibiotics) sent sample off nothing 
So bad on Saturday rang boots and the Pharmist asked if I was taking metformon and when I told how much a day and how long for she said this could be the cause so I stop taking it and my severe diarrhoea stop has anyone felt like this I am watching what I eat and have told Dr he seemed fine with it going to my diabetic nurse in a month for my 6 month check up so I'm hoping to stay off it sorry this is so long would like feed back 
Thank you 
Katie


----------



## Lyn68 (Jul 24, 2018)

No expert by any means but I would imagine if it was the metoformin this would have happened when you started taking it and not after a number of years. I’m fairly new to diabetes and have been building up my dose. Every time I up the dose I get the runs usually just a day but I did my final increase on thurs and had them four evenings in a row but thankfully it settled yesterday and been fine since then.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi Catherine. I was wondering if the brand of Metformin has changed or you were on the SR 
(slow release) version and it’s no longer SR.

The SL is supposed to be kinder on the tum, so you may want to try that .


----------



## Drummer (Jul 24, 2018)

Metformin does that to so many people I am surprised that your doctor thought it could be anything else. 
Yes, some people tolerate it, some don't get the side effects for ages, but if you are, or become sensitive to it - oh boy does it cause problems.


----------



## KatieM (Jul 24, 2018)

Thank you all for you help but Lynn 68 your the only person to say that after so many years you didn't think it would be the problem,  but even my Dr  did say it could happen you body can reject some medinces many years later hi LJC I am on Sukkarto SR 1000 mg a day and have been on these for quite a few years will speak to my DBN next month and see what she says I am only 8st 6lb so I am not over weight half of my siblings have Diabetes and all normal size 
Thanks again glad to know people will listen


----------



## pav (Jul 26, 2018)

I was on standard metformin for donkeys  years and also suffer from IBS and started having with problems with it, a doc finally switched me on to the slow release version although a specific brand and not the generic versions which has helped, would not want to go back to the standard version.


----------



## Brando77 (Jul 26, 2018)

I never had diarrhoea with Metformin but I could Energise a small village with my gas.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 26, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> I never had diarrhoea with Metformin but I could Energise a small village with my gas.



Nice image 

I haven't had any eruptions yet but maybe that's a future waypoint on my D-journey.


----------



## JMyrtle (Jul 26, 2018)

I never, ever want to find out.
Pain and death could well result!


----------



## Brando77 (Jul 26, 2018)

Eddy Edson said:


> Nice image
> 
> I haven't had any eruptions yet but maybe that's a future waypoint on my D-journey.


Yep, it takes a while but it's around the corner


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 26, 2018)

Brando77 said:


> Yep, it takes a while but it's around the corner


Looking forward to it!


----------

